# Unclogging urinal tips?



## simplydevine

Hi guys, I have my first urinal to unclog tomorrow. Is there any tips or tricks anyone has to offer? Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Don't drink the water from the urinal.


----------



## Nlindbert

Take a hammer and gently remove porcelain from from urinal flange then it should be fixed!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Are u trying to pull it or not pull it ?


----------



## love2surf927

Sizzle


----------



## justme

CLR works pretty good if you have time to let it sit and do its job.


----------



## love2surf927

love2surf927 said:


> Sizzle


Just be careful with it and read the directions! I use a respirator when I use that stuff it scares the crap out of me.


----------



## simplydevine

Thank you I've heard to use sizzle before or straight up muriatic acid.


----------



## Letterrip

Sizzle is hydrochloric acid, and obviously muriatic is an acid. Undiluted acids are not permitted to be discharged in the plumbing system per code. Given how prolific metal piping such as copper and cast is, you guys aren't worried about damaging the pluming system? I usually remove the urinal, scrape out the uric acid, and clean the lines with a cable. I never have trusted chemical cleaners.


----------



## love2surf927

Letterrip said:


> Sizzle is hydrochloric acid, and obviously muriatic is an acid. Undiluted acids are not permitted to be discharged in the plumbing system per code. Given how prolific metal piping such as copper and cast is, you guys aren't worried about damaging the pluming system? I usually remove the urinal, scrape out the uric acid, and clean the lines with a cable. I never have trusted chemical cleaners.


It gets diluted when you flush it out, it's more for the crystals in the porcelain trap.


----------



## Redwood

Letterrip said:


> Sizzle is hydrochloric acid, and obviously muriatic is an acid..


Okay so what is the difference between Hydrochloric Acid & Muriatic Acid? :whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz

Redwood said:


> Okay so what is the difference between Hydrochloric Acid & Muriatic Acid? :whistling2:


The difference is hydrochloric acid will actually work. :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

If u use sizzle. It needs time to work. Cover flush valve with bag the fumes will tarnish it. Then plunge out all the water u can pour half a bottle in the trap. Cover with bag that will prevent the fumes from filling the restroom. Let sit a few hours. Over nite is best.


----------



## Redwood

plbgbiz said:


> The difference is hydrochloric acid will actually work. :yes:


Synonym syn·o·nym noun \ˈsi-nə-ˌnim\
: a word that has the same meaning as another word in the same language

:laughing:


----------



## Turd Chaser

I've had better luck by pulling off of wall, snaking out drain and placing urinal in a nearby mop sink and "boiling" out the urinal trap way using Calci-solve


----------



## Plumbducky

Turd Chaser said:


> I've had better luck by pulling off of wall, snaking out drain and placing urinal in a nearby mop sink and "boiling" out the urinal trap way using Calci-solve


Works the best for me. Then you can shake the urinal and find the loose change in it.


----------



## love2surf927

Turd Chaser said:


> I've had better luck by pulling off of wall, snaking out drain and placing urinal in a nearby mop sink and "boiling" out the urinal trap way using Calci-solve


I wouldn't argue the best way is to remove the urinal, I only do about 1 or 2 a year for a regular client of mine who has one in his office. It is the kind that go all the way to the floor and is embedded in tile, removal is not an option. Again, I am a resi service guy so..... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Plumbducky

love2surf927 said:


> I wouldn't argue the best way is to remove the urinal, I only do about 1 or 2 a year for a regular client of mine who has one in his office. It is the kind that go all the way to the floor and is embedded in tile, removal is not an option. Again, I am a resi service guy so..... I'll shut up now.


 
Talking about wall hung urinals.


----------



## love2surf927

Plumbducky said:


> Talking about wall hung urinals.


So I say again I'll shut up now....


----------



## Drain Pro

Wear medical gloves


----------



## Letterrip

Redwood said:


> Okay so what is the difference between Hydrochloric Acid & Muriatic Acid? :whistling2:


Don't know. Never use either, and I sucked at chemistry. Thank God for google. Oh, and for Redwood.


----------



## plbgbiz

Redwood said:


> Synonym syn·o·nym noun \ˈsi-nə-ˌnim\ : a word that has the same meaning as another word in the same language :laughing:


Whew, I almost made it through the day without learning something new.

Thanks Mr. Red. :notworthy:


----------



## Unclog1776

I hate urinals. I can say to this day I have never unclogged one of the old ones that go all the way to the floor. If they have an external trap it's basically like unclogging a sink that people pee in. If the trap is internal I prefer taking them off and cleaning the trap out with hot water.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

General Pipe Cleaners makes a urinal auger. Works pretty good, and saves you having to pull it, but the cables usually needs to be replaced after.


----------



## Nlindbert

I always pull the urinal it seems to work for me. I don't use any acid or other chemicals. pulled a folding razor knife out of one last week. Had one stopped up with a can of Skoal before that


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Nice thing about the urinal auger is it's no chemical, and your clearing the trap. When you pull a urinalysis your just snaking the line and not cleaning the trap. Of course if the clog is a little bit down the line the auger won't work and then you have to pull the urinal, so it depends on the situation.


----------



## tims007

love2surf927 said:


> Sizzle


aaaahhh i remember that stuff when i was in the AIR FORCE ... man i keep telling the damn cleaners to not use bleach to clean the urinals .. you can tell when they do because you end up clearing out the whole damn building by pulling the fire alarm and then donning a gas-mask lol ( i had a fire alarm key as i did fire suppression also :jester: )


----------



## redbeardplumber

Ahhhh the smell just from reading this thread....what are some names you guys use for the tasty "urinal butter"


----------



## CaptChipAhoy

just remember, don't eat the mint.


----------



## Redwood

CaptChipAhoy said:


> just remember, don't eat the mint.


And dry the cigarette butts out before you try to relight them... :laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun

I like residential service more after reading this thread.

As for the urinal, you could just soak it in cider.


----------



## Plumberman

I'd rather take an ass whooping than work on a used urinal.

The last one I had a call on back in my service days was terrible. I raised so much hell and threatened to drag up they got the other service guy who just turned out to go take care of it...

Now a days ill set a new one, an old one is up to the service guys...


----------



## Victor90

First urinal I ever serviced was a new install. Filled it with water to see what was going on and it backed up almost immediately. Threw in my auger and I hit something pretty early on and it just wouldn't budge. Ended up ripping the wall and found that it was capped off. The home owners told me that they fired their GC and he went out on bad terms :/

Resi service is the dirtiest but I have the most fun in it. Get to go to new houses, climb ladders and accidentally peep into a room occupied by a cute girl in panties


----------



## plbgbiz

Victor90 said:


> ... climb ladders and accidentally peep into a room occupied by a cute girl in panties


...


----------



## Plumberman

Victor90 said:


> Get to go to new houses, climb ladders and accidentally peep into a room occupied by a cute girl in panties


You do realize that's an arrest able offense?


----------



## younger-plumber

Plumberman said:


> You do realize that's an arrest able offense?


only if your caught and she doesn't like your plumbers crack


----------



## Victor90

Plumberman said:


> You do realize that's an arrest able offense?


Hey, it's not my fault I like to check out houses. I like to look at room designs and steal some ideas for future use. I just happened to be going up a ladder and saw it, kept going cause I had work to do and they're paying for a service.


----------



## redbeardplumber

At victor 90....

I do resi service, and really it's not that dirty, compared to my commercial service buddy. I have it waaay easier.


----------



## deerslayer

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Nice thing about the urinal auger is it's no chemical, and your clearing the trap. When you pull a urinalysis your just snaking the line and not cleaning the trap. Of course if the clog is a little bit down the line the auger won't work and then you have to pull the urinal, so it depends on the situation.



Holepoker:whistling2:


----------



## Victor90

redbeardplumber said:


> At victor 90....
> 
> I do resi service, and really it's not that dirty, compared to my commercial service buddy. I have it waaay easier.


You're probably all done with the crap work and worked your way up. I worked in a large service company that had about 2 sewer calls a day. Worked the store front and when sewer calls got in the apprentices ALWAYS go. I don't really care about the smell and getting dirty. All I need is good company and it'll be a good time.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

deerslayer said:


> Holepoker:whistling2:


Haven't had a call back.


----------



## redbeardplumber

Victor90 said:


> You're probably all done with the crap work and worked your way up. I worked in a large service company that had about 2 sewer calls a day. Worked the store front and when sewer calls got in the apprentices ALWAYS go. I don't really care about the smell and getting dirty. All I need is good company and it'll be a good time.



There is a lot worse than resi sewer calls, believe me..... 

Ya I've worked my way up to a OMS.... Still do it all. Damn


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

redbeardplumber said:


> There is a lot worse than resi sewer calls, believe me..... Ya I've worked my way up to a OMS.... Still do it all. Damn


Yep. Rather run a snake then crawl around under a house.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

If urinal drains slow-
Step 1. Shop vac out all water.
2. Poor in 1/2 bottle of Calci-Solve (you may wasn't rubber gloves on -it I'd a urinal after all) 
3. Cover urinal with plastic (I use that carpet runner stuff, it's like industrial cling wrap.) This will prevent having to close the rest room.
4. Wait 15-30 minutes (depends how much your charging
5. Flush out acid
6. Repeat.
If totally clogged 
Pull urinal- if applicable
Snake line
Reset- new vacuum breaker and o-ring.

**bio-clean won't dissolve the minerals/ salts, but will (after being cleaned) create a"slime coat" in/ on the pipe & trap to prevent buildup as quickly.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Also you should be ready with that antique floor mount urinal your working on to someday soon pull back a cable with mud on it. That old led or copper trap will fail eventually......


----------



## ASUPERTECH

I almost forgot. I usually clear them with a plunger first. Works about 40% of the time, and no harm no foul. I hate pulling and cleaning then out. NASTY... but still better than the stink of a grease trap.....


----------



## plbgbiz

ASUPERTECH said:


> If urinal drains slow-
> Step 1. Shop vac out all water.
> 2. Poor in 1/2 bottle of Calci-Solve (you may wasn't rubber gloves on -it I'd a urinal after all)
> 3. Cover urinal with plastic (I use that carpet runner stuff, it's like industrial cling wrap.) This will prevent having to close the rest room.
> 4. Wait 15-30 minutes (depends how much your charging
> 5. Flush out acid
> 6. Repeat.
> 
> If totally clogged Pull urinal- if applicable Snake line Reset- new vacuum breaker and o-ring. **bio-clean won't dissolve the minerals/ salts, but will (after being cleaned) create a"slime coat" in/ on the pipe & trap to prevent buildup as quickly.


7. Buy new shop vac.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

plbgbiz said:


> 7. Buy new shop vac.


The shop vac on a plumbers truck has to be up to the challenge. From urinals to sewage, sand, rocks, nails, concrete, sawdust, etc.. Toilet water is nothing from a tank or bowl..


----------



## Tommy plumber

Did one yesterday, used Calci-Solve to clean the trap of the urinal, but there was still a blockage. After pulling the urinal, I found broken pieces of the old flange blocking the drain. So I replace the flange.

Original call was urinal overflowed. Replaced all the insides of the Sloan Flushometer valve, then I addressed the drain issue.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Nice work.


----------



## Turd Chaser

plbgbiz said:


> 7. Buy new shop vac.


I like to use , "The Last Drop" suction gun


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Turd Chaser said:


> I like to use , "The Last Drop" suction gun


I have one of those too, and for 1 or 2 urinals there fine, but a couple poof my pm customers, were talking 6 urinals per floor, 6 floors.


----------

